# Object Dynamisch erzeugen (Reflection API)



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte Klassenobjete, verschiedener Klassen dynamisch erzeugen.

sprich:


```
Klassenobjekt objName = new Klassenobjekt();
```
 (aber dynamisch)

ich habe es folgendermaßen versucht: 


```
Object o = null;
Class myClass = Class.forName(Classpath);
o = myClass.newInstance();
```

Leider liefert mir das nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. Das ganze funktioniert zwar und die Klasse wird geladen, aber ich erhalte nicht das entsprechende Objekt.

Bin im Moment etwas ratlos.

Gruß Refl


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

was passiert stattdessen?
bekommst du null oder eine Exception?


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Nein, Exception bekomme ich keine.

Das Problem ist, dass ich auf diesem Wege o als Standardobjekt zurück bekomm und damit recht wenig anfangen kann.

habe es auch schon auf diesem wege versucht:


```
Class cls = Class.forName("com.globalside.zabas.dds.element.Rreg");
Constructor constructor = cls.getConstructor(new Class[]{Void.class});
Object object = constructor.newInstance(new Object[]{null});
ABC abc = (ABC) object;
```

Wenn ich statt ABC den Klassennamen verwende funktioniert das ganze (logischerweise) problemlos. Das Problem ist aber dass ich "ABC" eben dynamisch erzeugen möchte...


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

> Das Problem ist aber dass ich "ABC" eben dynamisch erzeugen möchte...

das macht keinen Sinn (daher gehts nicht und ist verboten),
angenommen es ginge, was würde es dir im Code nützen?


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Nun, vll. habe ich mich einfach etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


Mein Vorhaben:

Ich habe einen Array der mit Klassennamegefüllt ist. Nun will ich diesen Array auslesen und aus jeder Klasse ein Objekt erzeugen.


```
Klassenobjekt objName = new Klassenobjekt(Param); (nur eben dynamisch)
```

[/quote]


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

das macht keinen Sinn (daher gehts nicht und ist verboten),
angenommen es ginge, was würde es dir im Code nützen? (die Erzeugung der Variablen für sich ist kein sinnvolles Endziel in einem Programm)


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Fakt ist: 

Ich habe im Moment mehrere Methoden in denen ich über eine Andere Klasse (Es gibt für jede Tabelle in einer Datenbank eine entsprechende Klasse) eine Verbindung zur Datenbank herstelle/auslese. Nun wäre es mir eben sehr recht wenn ich die jeweiligen Objekte (sprich das ResultSet) dynamisch erzeugen könnte um aus dem ganzen eine Methode zu machen.


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

In diesem Falle sollte der Client doch wissen, was er benötigt. SOll er doch das Interface ABC mitübergeben.


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Wenn ich ABC übergebe komme ich aber um mehrere Methoden nicht drum rum. 

Nehmen wir an ich übergebe ABC an eine Methode, dann habe ich ja wiederum .. (ABC objName) als Parameter und das bringt mich nicht weiter?


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

Sorry, du sollst nicht ein Objekt übergeben, sondern die Klasse


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

du redest bisher noch in Rätseln

> Nun wäre es mir eben sehr recht wenn ich die jeweiligen Objekte (sprich das ResultSet) dynamisch erzeugen könnte 

ein ResultSet ist ein ResultSet, was willst du da groß umwandeln?


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Ok. ... Vll. ich glaub ich steh grad auf der Leitung. Also die Struktur sieht Folgendermaßen aus:

Klassen:

KlasseA - KlasseZ (Jede Klasse enthält Methoden um über einen Connection Layer die verbindung zu einer DB bzw. einer spezifischen Tabelle zu erstellen und diese über verschiedene Methoden auszulesen)

Klasse_Abfrage:

In dieser Klasse möchte ich nun alle Tabellen auslesen ... auf Umwegen sieht das ja nun so aus:

KlasseA ResultSet1 = new ResultSet1 KlasseA();
KlasseB ResultSet2 = new ResultSet2 KlasseB();
.
.
.

Dann eben eine Wiederholung in der erst KlasseA dann KlasseB usw. stück für stück über die ResultSet.ENTSPRECHENDE_METHODE ausgelesen wird...

Einfach wäre es allerdings wenn ich in einer wiederholung

KlasseBEZEICHNER ResultSet = new ResultSet KlasseBEZEICHNER(); dynamisch erzeugen könnte und das ganze unabhängig von der Klasse über "ResultSet" auslesen kann ...

hoffe man kann mir jetzt folgen, falls ich immernoch aufm Schlacuh steh möge man mir verzeihen.  ???:L


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

Jetzt steh ich auch auf'm Schlauch...


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

nach wie vor gilt: die Auflistung für sich kann kein Endziel in einem Programm sein,
welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir von dieser Auflistung?

und dass der ganze Text sehr unverständlich ist, dürfte klar sein


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Was ich mir von dieser Auflistung verspreche: 

Ich kann in einem Array die Tabellenname speichern, diesen Array in der entsprechenden Methode auslesen und je nach Tabellennamen bzw. Klassenname eben das ResultSet erzeugen.

Alternativ bräuchte ich eine extra Abfrage in der Ich aus dem Array den Tabellenname auslese und dann auf die dementsprechende Klasse zugreife.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

das ResultSet (was immer daran auch dynamisch sein soll) kannst du auch normal erzeugen,
was macht es für einen Unterschied, wenn es dynamisch ist (was immer das heißt bei einem ResultSet)

> Alternativ bräuchte ich eine extra Abfrage in der Ich aus dem Array den Tabellenname auslese und dann auf die dementsprechende Klasse zugreife.

zeig doch mal beispielhaft solchen Code und wie du dir die Vereinfachung vorstellst


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Ok dann hier mal der Code:

(so möchte ich es möglichst nicht haben:

```
for(int tabelle = 0;tabelle <= arrTabname.length;tabelle++){
    		
    		if(arrTabname[tabelle].equals("Class1")){
    			RsClass1 rso = new RsClass1(cm.getConnection());
		        Class1 o  = new Class1(); 
    		} else if(arrTabname[tabelle].equals("Class2")) {
    			RsClass2 rso = new RsClass2(cm.getConnection());
    			Class2 o = new Class2();
    		} else if(arrTabname[tabelle].equals("Class3")) {
    			RsClass3 rso = new RsClass3(cm.getConnection());
    			Class3 o = new Class3();
    		} 

		...

		} else if(arrTabname[tabelle].equals("ClassX")){ ...
                }



		
		while (rso.nextRow(o) & ok)
            	{
			//auslesen...
		}
```

Wie ich es gerne hätte:


```
for(int tabelle = 0;tabelle <= arrTabname.length;tabelle++){
    		
    		Class cls = Class.forName(Hier den Klasse/tabellennnamen aus arrTabnem holen);
		
		und nun eben aus der jeweilige Klasse wie oben beschrieben
		
		rso und o holen!


		
		while (rso.nextRow(o) & ok)
            	{
			//auslesen...
		}

}
```
[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

der erste Code macht gar keinen Sinn,
die Variablen RsClass1 rso,  RsClass2 rso usw. werden nur lokal in ihrem if-Block definiert, sind danach nicht mehr sichtbar

es wird wahrscheinlich für alle Zeit eine von dir unbeantwortete Frage bleiben:
warum zum Teufel definierst du diese Variablen, was stellst du mit ihnen an?

da hast du nun immerhin etwas Code schon:
while (rso.nextRow(o) & ok) 

jetzt überlegen wir mal: was bringt es dir an dieser Stelle, wenn rso ein bestimmter Typ und nicht einfach ResultSet ist? 
(oder was immer die gemeinsame Basisklasse ist)


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Ja, du sagst es, die Auswahl liefert hier nichtmal eine Lösung. (ist mir auch erst eben aufgefallen)

Ich kann mir nicht aussuchen "was" rso ist, die Klassen zum Umgang mit den Tabellen sind generierter Code und ich komme nicht umhin diese zu verwenden. Also muss ich rso auch mit RsKlassenname rso = new RsKlassenname(Connection); erzeugen ...


----------



## SlaterB (30. Okt 2007)

> die Klassen zum Umgang mit den Tabellen sind generierter Code und ich komme nicht umhin diese zu verwenden.

da stellt sich die Frage, wie du entscheidest, mit welcher Klasse umgegangen wird,
diese Stelle wäre dann der passende Augenblick für den Cast


```
Object o = irgendwas;
if (verarbeiteKlasse1) {
  Klasse1 k1 = (Klasse1) o;
  operationDieKlasse1Erwartet(k1);
} else if (verarbeiteKlasse2) {
  Klasse2 k2 = (Klasse2) o;
  operationDieKlasse2Erwartet(k2);
} else {
....
}
```
ist ein korrekter Code

```
Klasse?? k?? = irgendwas;
if (verarbeiteKlasse1) {
  operationDieKlasse1Erwartet(k??);
} else if (verarbeiteKlasse2) {
  operationDieKlasse2Erwartet(k??);
} else {
....
}
```
hat dagegen mit seriösen Programmiersprachen in dieser Welt nix zu tun


----------



## Refl (30. Okt 2007)

Die Entscheidung mit welcher Klasse ich arbeite treffe ich über den Array in dem wie schon gesagt eine Liste der entsprechenden Klassen (als String) enthalten ist.


----------



## Fancy (30. Okt 2007)

Wenn Du, als welchem Grund auch immer, dein Objekt nicht zu einem konkreten Objekt casten willst, kannst Du alternativ auch die Reflection Api weiter nutzen um bis an die Methoden und Felder deiner dynamisch erzeugten Objekte zu kommen. 

Z.B.:


```
public class Dyn1{

    public final String data = "Dyn1 Data";


    public String getMyResult(){
        return this.data;
    }

}
```



```
import java.lang.reflect.Field;
import java.lang.reflect.Method;


public class Test{


    private String call(String classpath, String method){
        try{
            final Class<?> cclass = Class.forName(classpath);
            final Object o = cclass.newInstance();
            final Method m = cclass.getMethod(method, (Class[])null);
            return (String)m.invoke(o, (Object[])null);
        } catch(final Exception e){
            System.err.println(e);
            return null;
        }
    }


    private String get(String classpath, String field){
        try{
            final Class<?> cclass = Class.forName(classpath);
            final Object o = cclass.newInstance();
            final Field f = cclass.getDeclaredField(field);
            return (String)f.get(o);
        } catch(final Exception e){
            System.err.println(e);
            return null;
        }


    }


    public static void main(String[] args){

        final String resultV1 = new Test().call("Dyn1", "getMyResult");
        System.out.println(resultV1);

        final String resultV2 = new Test().get("Dyn1", "data");
        System.out.println(resultV2);
    }


}
```

Aber auch da hast Du das Problem das Du irgendwann wieder auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner musst. Und spätestens da wäre dann wieder dein Cast (im Beispiel: (String)m.invoke(o, (Object[])null); und (String)f.get(o); )

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Guest (1. Nov 2007)

hallo...

ich weiss nicht ob's hilft

abc sind suklassen von buchstaben und auf buchstaben casten 

mehr fehlt mir nicht ein


----------

